# Use for Knowledge (Dungeoneering)?



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello there,

Quick question. Apart from gaining info on underground-dwelling monsters, what would be the uses of the aforementioned skill?

Thanks in advance for your input.

AR


----------



## MarkB (Aug 22, 2006)

Spelunking - which covers most non-extraordinary aspects of exploring any form of natural cave system.

Want to know whether that ledge is safe enough to walk on? Knowledge (dungeoneering).

Is the air likely to still be fresh this deep? Knowledge (dungeoneering).

This natural pool's been created via seepage through the rocks overhead. Is it safe to drink? Knowledge (dungeoneering).

What would it take to collapse that tunnel on our pursuers' heads, and will it also collapse at this end? Knowledge (dungeoneering).


----------



## Len (Aug 23, 2006)

Your character gets to say, "No, we should go _that_ way" a lot.


----------



## pawsplay (Aug 23, 2006)

+2 tracking underground.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2006)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Quick question. Apart from gaining info on underground-dwelling monsters, what would be the uses of the aforementioned skill?



Those monsters vary so much that knowlege of them is more than enough coverage for the skill points paid.


----------



## Sejs (Aug 23, 2006)

Given that it can give you knowledge concerning one of the most dangerous types of monsters out there (aberrations), it's a worthwhile investment anyway.

That being said.. travel underground is neither simple, nor easy.  It's generally a lot less forgiving than travel on the surface is.  If your DM is into playing up environmental hazards, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) will save your life.  A lot.  If your DM doesn't play up that sort of thing, then it's not as valuable.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2006)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Given that it can give you knowledge concerning one of the most dangerous types of monsters out there (aberrations), it's a worthwhile investment anyway.



I am not sure "one of the most dangerous type" is deserved, it is more a case of how many questions the type brings up.

_"WTF is that thing?!"
"WTF does it do?!"
"WTF kills it?!"_

Also knowing which ooze will melt your +5 weapon into corroded slag is _really_ handy.


----------

